# orthostatic hypertension



## aclinton (Sep 30, 2008)

What is the best diagnosis code to use for orthostatic hypertension?  Any suggestions?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Sep 30, 2008)

I would use 401.1 for orthostatic hypertension.  Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## dahammock (Oct 3, 2008)

*2009 ICD-9-CM pg 154*

Under "Hypertension, Hypertensive see (orthostatic) 401.0 401.1 401.9


----------

